# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  فساد شامل في الحقل التحكيمي البرتغالي

## رمزي القريني

أعلنت لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد البرتغالي لكرة القدم اليوم قرارها بإيقاف 25 حكما إثر تورطهم بفضيحة الفساد التحكيمي التي عرفتها الصحافة البرتغالية باسم "الصافرة الذهبية".



ولم يتأثر سوى حكم واحد من حكام الدرجة الأولى بالقرار هو روي سيلفا الذي سيوقف لمدة تصل إلى 20 شهرا, في حين تعرض ثمانية حكام آخرين للإيقاف لفترات تتراوح بين أربع وتسع سنوات في عقوبات هي الأقسى من نوعها في تاريخ الكرة البرتغالية.

وتعرض فريق بورتو بطل الدوري البرتغالي لخصم ست نقاط من رصيده نتيجة هذه الفضيحة التي كشفت تورط مسؤوليه في محاولة شراء مباراتين، لكنه لم يجرد من لقبه بطلا للمسابقة، في حين استبعد من المشاركة في دوري أبطال أوروبا الموسم المقبل.

وكشفت الفضيحة عن فساد شامل في الحقل التحكيمي البرتغالي واكتشف أول خيوطها عام 2004 من خلال محاولة رشوة طاقم تحكيم إحدى مباريات الدرجة الثانية.

شارك برد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً على الخبر رمزي

بس هدا بأصر على سمعة الدوري في البرتغال 

و بنفس الوقت راح يأثر على الأتحاد البرتغالي لكرة القدم

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً على الخبر رمزي

بس هدا بأثر على سمعة الدوري في البرتغال 

و بنفس الوقت راح يأثر على الأتحاد البرتغالي لكرة القدم

----------

